# How is this done?



## one21productions

Hey guys, new to the forum, but not new to photography. Although I did just start real estate photography and have a lot to learn. One of my biggest questions is how to create photos like this (ATTACHED)? I am a video guy who has been pushed into doing real estate photography, because the original photographer bailed out and they liked my work flow better. So they kept using me and it has been a learning experience.

They almost look fake, but not in a bad way. They are very clean. I shoot with a Panasonic GH4 while using 7 Step HDR. It looks cool, but not as clean as the images that I am posting. What are they doing that I am not?

I use photomatrix 5, which is pretty awesome. So any help or advice on this would be greatly appreciated.

I will also post a sample pic of my HDR in comparison, It will be the last one with the big open room on the water.

*Please do not post images to which you do not hold rights.  You may post a link.*


----------



## Designer

Hey, welcome!

First; do not post photos that you don't own.

Second; the photographer used either a perspective control lens, or he corrected the distortion while editing.


----------



## one21productions

First; Why cant I post photos that I dont own on the forum? Its not like I'm stealing them, making a profit off of them or taking credit for them. I actually put a good word in about their style of photography. Just wondering because I am new to the forums, and not sure if there was a rule against it. And technically it could fall under fair. It is used for a Nonprofit, educational, scholarly or research use; Transformative use: repurposing, recontextualizing, creating a new purpose or meaninguse, because this is for demonstration purposes on my education. After all I am a media studies student. 

Second; Thanks


----------



## tirediron

one21productions said:


> First; Why cant I post photos that I dont own on the forum? Its not like I'm stealing them, making a profit off of them or taking credit for them. I actually put a good word in about their style of photography. Just wondering because I am new to the forums, and not sure if there was a rule against it. And technically it could fall under fair. It is used for a Nonprofit, educational, scholarly or research use; Transformative use: repurposing, recontextualizing, creating a new purpose or meaninguse, because this is for demonstration purposes on my education. After all I am a media studies student.
> 
> Second; Thanks


 Yes there is a forum rule against the use of someone else's images.  We're a community of photographers and take copyright very seriously.  In order to ensure that there are NO issues, and no debates over fair use, etc, we do not permit the posting of any images to which the poster does not hold rights or explicit permission.


----------



## one21productions

Well then, my apologies. Like I said, I am new and dont mean to come across as an a$$. I simply didnt know and would like to be a part of this community witout any bad blood.... But  since MY photos were removed from this post, here they are again.

This is the link to the photography that I want to know more about (interiors)
East Hampton NY 4 Bedroom Home For Sale | Brown Harris Stevens

These are MINE


----------



## Scatterbrained

Just post a link to the image, then maybe we can help out a bit more.


----------



## Scatterbrained

http://photographyforrealestate.net/lighting/


----------



## Dave442

I would say lighting. Their images show almost no shadows while you have strong shadows. A bunch of well placed fill light and some work in post. I think your off to a good start.


----------



## Designer

one21productions said:


> What are they doing that I am not?


He's adding more light.  Either when he shoots or later in post.


----------



## tirediron

I think these are HDRs; I'm not seeing evidence of a lot of strobed light being added.  Regardless, there's a LOT being done in the pixel room.


----------



## Scatterbrained

You can do that with strobes. 




For Rent: Kitchen by tltichy, on Flickr

Three strobes, mixed with ambient.


----------



## tirediron

You can, but if you look at the link to the images the OP is asking about, the outside (window) exposure is very good, there's NO reflection at all on the flat-screen television, and the blues in the sky have that telltale hint of grey that is normally caused by an HDR merge.


----------



## Scatterbrained

tirediron said:


> You can, but if you look at the link to the images the OP is asking about, the outside (window) exposure is very good, there's NO reflection at all on the flat-screen television, and the blues in the sky have that telltale hint of grey that is normally caused by an HDR merge.


The photos he posted are his HDR images, the ones he linked to are lit.


----------



## one21productions

Well one of the things that this forum already helped with was throwing it into further post (lightroom) and eliminating the keystone effect. Didnt know much about that, so thanks for that. But as far as lighting, what do you mean? Is he using flash or just setting up light stands? Seems like a lot of work if moving from room to room. Wouldnt the brightest exposure comp help with this as well? (Eliminating shadows) 

I think everyone has been providing great responses and appreciate it tremendously


----------



## Scatterbrained

Just upping the exposure won't get rid of the shadows, it simply lessens them.  The you linked is selling for three million dollars.  For that kind of money it's well worth it to bring in lights and do it right.  I posted a link earlier to a digital book that will help you with the basics of lighting interiors in homes to get a natural looking, pleasant exposure.


----------



## one21productions

Yeah I saw that, looks interesting. The house I was shooting was selling for $65 mil, but they definately didnt pay me enough to bring in lights within their two hour limit. But will keep that in mind!!!


----------



## one21productions

I liked tirediron's point. That was my main concern too. I can live with the shadows because its natural, but no reflections on anything, must be a lot of work in post. Or maybe even a polarizer?


----------



## Scatterbrained

one21productions said:


> I liked tirediron's point. That was my main concern too. I can live with the shadows because its natural, but no reflections on anything, must be a lot of work in post. Or maybe even a polarizer?


Just careful light placement.  Or just take a second shot without the light on for the TV and merge it in later.


----------



## Designer

one21productions said:


> But as far as lighting, what do you mean? Is he using flash or just setting up light stands? Seems like a lot of work if moving from room to room.


You so funny!  

Flash doesn't always have to be on light stands, and are you making some vague differential between speedlights and studio type flash?

And OF COURSE it's a lot of work.  Why do you think the pros charge money for this kind of work?


----------



## The_Traveler

You can get close to that look by incresing contrast a bit and then sharpening with wide radius.
The shadows don't disappear but the images look semi-surreal.

You have your profile set to no allow editing or I'd post a try.


----------



## tirediron

Scatterbrained said:


> ... the ones he linked to are lit.


Sorry, not buying it.  At least not 100%.  I'm sure the photographer has used supplemental lighting, but the exposures on the windows, television sets, and so forth are too perfect, and too even regardless of the direction.  I will bet Derrel's D3x that there's a lot of HDR-esque work in them.  They're excellent images, but it's not all lighting.  IMO


----------



## Scatterbrained

tirediron said:


> Scatterbrained said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... the ones he linked to are lit.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, not buying it.  At least not 100%.  I'm sure the photographer has used supplemental lighting, but the exposures on the windows, television sets, and so forth are too perfect, and too even regardless of the direction.  I will bet Derrel's D3x that there's a lot of HDR-esque work in them.  They're excellent images, but it's not all lighting.  IMO
Click to expand...

First, I didn't say it was all lighting, although it very well could be.  You can adjust your exposure with the lights to compensate for the outside lighting (within reason).   Depending on the time of day and the direction you're shooting you could light the inside and get a perfect exposure of the outside.   High end real estate and architectural photographers use a combination of lights and exposure blending. It's not just HDR.    They also know to scope out the home for the times of day and shooting angles that will work best with the homes position relative to the sun.


----------



## one21productions

Hey, just messed around in lightroom for a few minutes and did a decent job. Could be better with strobes, but lightroom does help a lot. Like I said it was a quick edit, so... yeah. Noise reduction helped a bit, but may have effected the image quality in the couch and such, but I think the overall look is better. Still a work in progress


----------



## KmH

one21productions said:


> Wouldnt the brightest exposure comp help with this as well? (Eliminating shadows)


Adding or subtracting Exposure Compensation will affect the entire scene.
While shadows can be made brighter, the already bright parts of the scene will also be brighter an equal amount.

Many DSLR camera have a feature in the camera software that can brighten the shadows while not brightening the already bright parts of the scene.
Nikon calls their feature that does that - Active D-Lighting.
Photography Lighting | Active D-Lighting Great for Cameras from Nikon from Nikon


----------



## latifaomari52

All

Sent from my TECNO-M3 using Tapatalk


----------

